# Birds in a Row



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

One of my small acrylic paintings. Thanks for looking.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I love the texture! Very cool piece!


----------



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks. I really enjoy working with thick paints.


----------

